# Wow and then some.



## muleman RIP

I just got off the phone with Strong memorial getting the results of my tests.  Seems I have leukemia and need to start shots right away and a whole  lot of regular testing and annual bone marrow tests at the minimum. The  shots will be weekly with dosage adjustments and when it gets worse,  chemo. Have some serious lifestyle changes to do and start really  working at building up my health and stamina while they try to match me  with a marrow donor. 3 years is the rosy side of things right now but it  is all subject to change depending on how fast it mutates. This has been a week of roller coaster emotions that take my breath away and scare the hell out of me at the same time. So much happening that it is a little overwhelming even though I knew this day was coming. Will be getting the shots and some testing in Elmira and go back to Strong at least every 60 days for more extensive tests to monitor the progression which she assured me will come. Soooooo... it ain't a death sentence but it will get worse without a marrow transplant. Whole lot to digest with deaths and hospitalized folks and more this week. Wish it was not dark out and waiting for a snowstorm to roll in. Would be a good time for a long walk and some life reflection.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow!  All the best to you!  We'll be right there with you every step of the way.


----------



## Doc

Dang Muley.  What a week.    I'm so sorry to hear this latest news.  Man oh man.  I pretty much speechless other than to say lots of good thoughts and prayers are heading your way from the state with Hi in the middle on O on each end.


----------



## squerly

That's a disappointing prognosis to say the least. What causes, or how does one get leukemia? Is it something in your (our) lifestyle or is it hereditary? Can you do something about this with a lifestyle change?


----------



## BRGTold

Wish you the best outcome Muleman..B,


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah, It kind of feels a little like a truck just knocked you down. I can deal with my own pain a lot easier than seeing what it does to those around me. I ain't told the wife all they said just yet as she is a little overwhelmed right now. Knowing this day is coming is one thing but it sure is different when they lay it out for you. Lots of emotions to process right now. I will start the first shot Monday and the Doc over there will lay it out for the wife if she goes along. Part of me wants to fight and part of me wants to say fuck it. Changes about every 5-10 minutes right now.


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> That's a disappointing prognosis to say the least. What causes, or how does one get leukemia? Is it something in your (our) lifestyle or is it hereditary? Can you do something about this with a lifestyle change?


They said it could have come from transfusions when I had my cardiac trouble or a whole host of things. It is somewhat unusual to show this late in life but who knows. The only thing that fixes it is a marrow transplant which is a needle in a haystack hunt.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Sorry to hear about this muleman - you've got a long road ahead of you.  A friend of ours daughter just finished a two year battle with Leukemia and so far she is winning.  But it was a hard battle.  

Be strong no matter what you do.


----------



## joec

Really sorry to hear it muley and you will be in my thoughts for sure.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> The only thing that fixes it is a marrow transplant which is a needle in a haystack hunt.


How does that work?  I'm gong to bet that bone marrow isn't the same for everyone?  You need a special type?


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> How does that work?  I'm gong to bet that bone marrow isn't the same for everyone?  You need a special type?


She said it is like a needle in a haystack hunt to match the DNA, blood type etc. They have a natioal registry and all you do is send a spit swab like the FBI does on TV. Donors they take it out of your wrist.


----------



## squerly

How do we know if we can help?


----------



## muleman RIP

*National Marrow Donor Program*



Real simple to do. They mail you a card, you give em some spit and send it back. It may not help me but the more that join the better the odds. Hopefully it will give some kid a chance at the life I have enjoyed.


----------



## tommu56

Bill  I got too many strikes against me to be a donor but I will keep you in my thoughts through this. 


tom


----------



## muleman RIP

That is cool Tom. There are a lot of folks who can do it if the word got out better.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Yeah, It kind of feels a little like a truck just knocked you down. I can deal with my own pain a lot easier than seeing what it does to those around me. I ain't told the wife all they said just yet as she is a little overwhelmed right now. Knowing this day is coming is one thing but it sure is different when they lay it out for you. Lots of emotions to process right now. I will start the first shot Monday and the Doc over there will lay it out for the wife if she goes along. Part of me wants to fight and part of me wants to say fuck it. Changes about every 5-10 minutes right now.


Don't ever say fuck it.
Fight it.
You have no other option right now.


----------



## jpr62902

Put your ass kickin' boots on and get to work, Mulie!  The people of Earth still need you.


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Don't ever say fuck it.
> Fight it.
> You have no other option right now.



Nurse!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes?
I am off duty at the moment.. LOL
Love ya Bill.
Do what you have to do.
It'd be a shitty world without you in it.


----------



## muleman RIP

jpr62902 said:


> Put your ass kickin' boots on and get to work, Mulie!  The people of Earth still need you.


You just want my ladies list when I kick the bucket!


----------



## loboloco

Mule, we will be pulling for you all through this.  If there is anything we can do from down here, let us know.  My mom sends here best wishes and regards.  She said she hopes you get to try the corn out.


----------



## muleman RIP

Soon as the ground thaws out I will be spreading manure and working it. Some of the bulbs on the south side of the house are trying to push up now. Totally crazy winter this year. Sap is running like mad and it is still February. Hard to believe it.


----------



## loboloco

Mule, I tried to join up, but they wouldn't let me.  Seems having even one heart attack rules a person out.


----------



## muleman RIP

That is the sad part. Us old worn out farts that would gladly do it ain't in good enough shape. The young ones are too busy tweeting and facebooking.


----------



## luvs

take as much time as you need to accept & process it. i'm very sorry, mule. you're strong, hilarious & you. please, instead of throwing in the towel, keep on. keep on.


----------



## Ice Queen

Keep fighting Muley, it is worth it.


----------



## muleman RIP

I ain't throwing in the towel yet. Been like a thrill ride emotionally here of late. Right now I have to go fight this funny white stuff we have barely seen this winter. Will plow around here and go for an illegal breakfast before plowing the animal shelter and some old neighbors places.


----------



## bczoom

WOW.  I was not expecting to here leukemia.  

I've been reading on how to join to be a donor (Medical guidelines of donor are on this page http://marrow.org/Join/Medical_Guidelines/Medical_Guidelines_for_Joining_the_Registry.aspx#top)
I'm not sure if they would take me as a donor.

This is such sad news.  As mentioned by others, we're here to help in any way we can.  Just let us know.  The FF family is pretty darn big.  With lots of prayers and whatever else you may need, we'll help you get through this.


----------



## muleman RIP

I posted the marrow donor link in a separate post called swap some spit for a good cause. Waiting for Doc or Dog to make it a sticky so more folks see it. May not help me but should save some kids lives. If needed I would gladly step aside for a kid to have the marrow first. I have led a good life and have no real regrets. If it is meant to be it will happen. Can't change it but don't have to roll over and make it easy for the disease either.


----------



## EastTexFrank

muleman said:


> Us old worn out farts that would gladly do it ain't in good enough shape.



Ah Muley, I don't know what to say.  As to the above, you're right, they don't want us ol' farts.  We're too old and decrepit.  Hell, they won't even take my blood at any blood drive.  It seems that I've been in too many bad places in this world and been exposed to God only knows what.


----------



## tiredretired

I am very sorry to hear that Muley.  Our daily prayers will now include you my friend.  I am on the Bone Marrow registry.  Our thoughts and prayers fo out to you and your family.


----------



## BigAl RIP

tommu56 said:


> *Bill I got too many strikes against me to be a donor* but I will keep you in my thoughts through this.
> 
> 
> tom


 
 Same here , but your in my thoughts .


----------



## bczoom

I was sitting here listening to music and browsing the forums.

Was on this thread and Mrs. Zoom opened my office door.  She caught me teary-eyed and I told her about Bill.  She was sad but I'm still in tears.

You hang tough Bill.

Remember Eric... I do.  
http://books.google.com/books/about/Eric.html?id=8q0qvierLtgC


----------



## muleman RIP

Brian, I have had a few of those moments the past 24 hours also. I just visited old John who is battling cancer and still working every day to help others. The folks in his burn clinic are enduring a lot worse suffering than me. I will fight this battle like so many others in my life. If my god wanted me he has passed on several chances to take me already. He gives good directions if I slow down and open my mind to follow them. Maybe restarting a friendship with John is one of them. I know the folks I spoke with tonight were a good reminder to me that this is just another bump to slow down and get over. Looking forward to starting the shots and whatever needs done this coming week. Have some Amish friends coming to cut my woodpile tomorrow so I don't have to worry about that. Other things will fall in place as they are meant to be. If I continue to help others who are suffering my pains will be lightened and bearable.


----------



## bczoom

muleman said:


> If my god wanted me he has passed on several chances to take me already. He gives good directions if I slow down and open my mind to follow them.


Oh shit.  We're in the same boat... sort of. He had the chance (many, many times) to take me but His directions were ambiguous.  Therefore I endure.


----------



## muleman RIP

Today was the wife's turn to haul the parents of the girl who got scalded. She will be helping them with the wound care and dressings when the girl comes home later today. The boys who are cutting my wood will help put the extra seat in the suburban so the injured girl can have the center seat for her and mom. One of the Stotzfus clan from Lancaster who has been studying with John is also going to come stay with them for a few days. Wife and the Amish neighbor lady want me to start studying with John for herbal and organic treatments for the leukemia. I must say he looks better and younger than when I last saw him about a year ago. I will try to catch up with him this week and at least discuss things. Also have to get the first shot Monday morning to fight the anemia. As my dear friend PG told me in a post that was lost: Onward and upward! Beside that I figure when I am real active any more bad cells will have to run faster to catch me.Wife took them over some of her herbs and borage cough syrup and they were impressed with it. Between me last night and her today we have the Amish ladies using the electric stove and the microwave and other electric tools in the kitchen over there. That is my humor for the day.


----------



## muleman RIP

Went and had a blood test as usual. That will be every week so they know if I need the shot. Today the count was just above the minimum so no shot. Doc went all over me again checking for lumps in the armpits,groin and stomach cavity area. Just like the doc ladies did 2 weeks ago at Strong. I don't know what they are looking for but even all the nurses were extra,extra nice and asking how I am feeling and am I troubled by the diagnosis. THAT is a little scary but like i told them, I ain't that bad off yet! They liked my current weight loss once they found out it was from me exercising and dieting.


----------



## Doc

Sounds good Muley.  At least you didn't have to have one of those shots.


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc said:


> Sounds good Muley.  At least you didn't have to have one of those shots.


$900 a shot! WTF. I don't know what is so special about them but they call the pharmacy and it gets hand delivered.


----------



## muleman RIP

Thought it was time for a little update, So far I have not needed any of the shots. My analysis sheet shows a small improvement in all my blood levels since i started this. They seem more excited than me at the cancer center. Could be some of these herbs and veggies are helping. Been eating more fruit and salads than I ever have. Even been eating dandelions in my salads. Going to plant some spinach soon and that is great in salads. I had to increase my rat poison from so many green veggies but even that is stable enough to go every other week like the blood test. Go back to the cancer doc in Elmira at the end of May and if things stay the same I will go to once a month testing. Next I go the 3rd week of June back to see the ladies at Strong. They told me my sister is too old to donate. That is a shame cause she had the same blood type.


----------



## tiredretired

That's good news.


----------



## rlk

Very good news indeed.  Congrats.

Bob


----------



## squerly

Great Mule, absolutely great!


----------



## Doc

Way to go Muley!!!


----------



## bczoom

Glad to hear it Bill!


----------



## Cowboy

Great to here the positive news Bill, sorry to here your Sis doesn't qualify to be a donor though. Eating healthier and thinking outside the box with natural things around you, damn sure cant hurt anything either. 

 Hang tough, and you'll whip it like the tough ole mule you are.


----------



## squerly

Cowboy said:


> Hang tough, and you'll whip it like the tough ole mule you are.


Are you kidding? He's a whinny little bitch... 



But I say that with love in my heart.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Cowboy said:


> Great to here the positive news Bill, sorry to here your Sis doesn't qualify to be a donor though. Eating healthier and thinking outside the box with natural things around you, damn sure cant hurt anything either.
> 
> Hang tough, and you'll whip it like the tough ole mule you are.



^^^^^
What he said!


----------



## muleman RIP

Been busy but thought I would update things a little. Since having the first shot back in January my cell counts have been very slowly improving. They get more excited about .2 of a number than I do. As of this past week I don't see that cancer doc till October and my blood test are dropped to once a month. He told me whatever I am doing to keep doing it. Guess some of this veggie stuff is helping. I still like my meats but have cut down on quantity and frequency for eating it. Actually am liking more just vegetarian things. I have an appointment with the lady docs in Rochester on June 19th. Don't know what all that will involve. Aside from some pain when I overdo things I have been doing better than I was last year at this time. Trying to stay positive about whatever comes. Saw this the other day and thought it said it pretty well.


----------



## tiredretired

That's good news there Muleman.  Like the Doc said, keep doin' what ya doin"  I'm sure mother is happy with the news as well.


----------



## squerly

Good news Mule.  Now go stack some wood, it's good for what ails ya...


----------



## muleman RIP

Not today. I woke up after less than an hour last night with a pain in my right shoulder. Must have laid on it wrong but it hurt even after taking a pain pill. Never did get back to sleep. Today I carried a case of canned cat food in from the car and it flared up again. So I have been goofing off most of the day. I did manage to break my pool filter handle.


----------



## EastTexFrank

muleman said:


> I did manage to break my pool filter handle.



In my book, that counts as work.

Glad that things have taken an upswing for you.  Keep on keeping on.  It's obviously working.


----------



## tommu56

muleman said:


> Not today. I woke up after less than an hour last night with a pain in my right shoulder. Must have laid on it wrong but it hurt even after taking a pain pill. Never did get back to sleep. Today I carried a case of canned cat food in from the car and it flared up again. So I have been goofing off most of the day. I did manage to break my pool filter handle.




As my grandfather said the only time you don't brake something is when you aint doing noting
and in a second breath If it broke while you were working you need a different technique.


----------



## Kane

Great news from the doc's, muleman!  With your attitude, we all know you're gonna beat this thing.

Sounds like you've got the plan, so just lay off doing stuff you know us old farts shouldn't be doing in the first place.  Do a lot more of that goofing off.

All the best.
.


----------



## bczoom

Keep it up Bill!


----------



## muleman RIP

bczoom said:


> Keep it up Bill!


You sound like the women!


----------



## tommu56

bczoom said:


> Keep it up Bill!




But if its up for 4Hrs or more seek medical help (at least that is what they say on TV)


----------



## EastTexFrank

tommu56 said:


> But if its up for 4Hrs or more seek medical help (at least that is what they say on TV)



A female doctor told a buddy of mine that, "If you have an erection that lasts for 4 hours, you need to call me immediately".  In reply he told her that he would but she'd just have to take a number and get in line.  He said that she actually swotted him round the ear with his file folder.


----------



## mak2

Glad to hear you are doing well muleman.  

Back in the old days in the ER we wrote patient diagnosis on a white board by the patients name.  Another patient had gotten a very bad diagnosis and we had called the chaplin for him and the family.  Our chaplin on call that night walked up behind me and asked me something about the patient she was looking for.  THen she noticed the word priapism on the white board by another patients name and asked me what it was.  I responded very matter of factly it was an erection that lasted too long, usually considered 2 or more hours.  It kinda took her aback for a second, then she seriously looked at me and said, "that's a problem?"  Eh, I thought it was funny.


----------



## muleman RIP

Thought I would update again. Went to Rochester and they did more tests. Said my cell counts are almost back to normal but I go back in Feb.2013 for another bone marrow tap. As she explained it the counts are a very good sign but do not always mean a full remission. Since then they did another monthly test in Elmira and it showed good cell counts as well. So I stay on monthly tests till October when I see the cancer doc there. The part I can't believe is they never correspond test results between hospitals and doctors. I keep a copy of all my tests from Elmira and take them along to Rochester. As I remind the wife things that change can go the other way just as easily. That is why I am up to 48 vials of blood drawn so far this year.


----------



## mak2

Sounds like you are doing great.  Glad to hear.


----------



## Kane

muleman said:


> Thought I would update again. Went to Rochester and they did more tests. Said my cell counts are almost back to normal but I go back in Feb.2013 for another bone marrow tap. As she explained it the counts are a very good sign but do not always mean a full remission. Since then they did another monthly test in Elmira and it showed good cell counts as well. So I stay on monthly tests till October when I see the cancer doc there. The part I can't believe is they never correspond test results between hospitals and doctors. I keep a copy of all my tests from Elmira and take them along to Rochester. As I remind the wife things that change can go the other way just as easily. That is why I am up to 48 vials of blood drawn so far this year.


Great news, muleman.  This thing ain't gonna' beat you.  Hang in.


----------



## Catavenger

I'm glad that you are doing better Muleman.


----------



## squerly

You're my hero Muler...    Seriously, great job bud!


----------



## bczoom

I cringe every time this thread comes up.  I'm not good handling bad news.

Really glad to hear thing are going OK!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

bczoom said:


> I cringe every time this thread comes up.  I'm not good handling bad news.
> 
> Really glad to hear thing are going OK!!!


I don't really dwell on it. Someone had asked me in PM and i remembered this thread. Trying to just enjoy life and not take it too serious anymore. This heat has been enough to deal with. I sure don't miss all the extra running for tests either.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got my fingers and toes crossed for ya.  I do hope you are one of the success stories.


----------



## muleman RIP

That is the strange part Groomer. The only thing really different is eliminating the iron pills the heart doc had me taking and dropping the Plavix after 6 years. The iron is what apparently gave me gut aches if i did not eat when I took my morning meds in particular. My cholesterol is up slightly from the extremely low levels it had been but the good is also up. It could also be from taking a generic Lipitor but it comes from the same factory in Puerto Rico. I know it cut my copay almost $30 every 90 days. We have cut back on processed sugar and use honey instead. Since i started using it in my iced tea we are almost out. I need to buy more till hopefully we get enough from our hives.


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> Got my fingers and toes crossed for ya.  I do hope you are one of the success stories.



He will be Brian.
He has proven to be an honest and beautiful soul to many who love him.
Tough as nails too.

Having a wife as a nurse and a good friend as well to guide him hasn't hurt either.
Besides, he's too damned rotten to go anywhere just yet.

Not ready for Heaven... and the devil won't have him LOL


----------



## Danang Sailor

This is wonderful news!  Hang in there - IMO, you're too damn stubborn to let this thing win!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Danang Sailor said:


> This is wonderful news!  Hang in there - IMO, you're too damn stubborn to let this thing win!!


 
Agreed. Glad to hear good news,my friend


----------



## baldy347

Glad here too.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm like zoomer, I cringe every time this thread comes up.  

Glad that you're doing good bud.  Keep on keeping on with what you're doing.  It's obviously working.


----------



## muleman RIP

Went to the cancer doc today and he poked and prodded all over and seems real happy with my blood levels. Dropped me back to 90 days on blood tests and I don't see him till next May. He asked a lot of questions about my diet and I told him about the honey we just harvested as well as all the herbs the wife has me eating. I told him she treats me like a cow and boils red clover and stevia leaves in my tea. He told me to keep doing it. Hopefully that is it for docs till I go for the next bone marrow test in Rochester in Feb. Now i need to find a calendar for 2013 to mark the dates down. Sure will cut the miles down on the car.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I still cringe a little when this thread comes up.  It's just the way I am but I'm so thankful for the good news.  What you're going is obviously working so, *KEEP ON DOING IT.  *


----------



## squerly

Good news mule!


----------



## ki0ho

Hang in there Mule...being to damn mean to die has got to help!!!!!sure makes any problems I might have seem mighty small.....rooting for ya.   as a kid I used to hear Red Scelton and always felt good when he would say.....May God Bless...........at the end of his shows.


----------



## Av8r3400

Congrats, Muley!

Glad to hear we are stuck with you for a while.


----------



## Catavenger

Cool Muley that's some good news!


----------



## 300 H and H

That's great news mule. In Febuary your in Rochester? Intersting.....especially if there is snow....

Best regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

You're too rotten to allow anything much to keep you down! LOL
Mmmhmm! good news!
Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rotten??? No, it is Rochester in 90 days.


----------



## pirate_girl

<groan>


----------



## muleman RIP

It is that wonderful time again to head to Rochester for another bone marrow draw. Going to be heading out early as we are getting some strong lake effect snow. There are 2 real bad areas on I-390 where it dumps a lot of snow and will keep dumping as long as the lakes are not froze. We are getting some but the heaviest is about 25 miles north of here right now.


----------



## bczoom

Make sure you wind up that Prius up real tight before leaving.  Good luck Bill.


----------



## squerly

See ya Bud, Good Luck!


----------



## muleman RIP

Oh hell no! We are taking the Suzuki. Prius is too light for snow like that.


----------



## EastTexFrank

muleman said:


> Oh hell no! We are taking the Suzuki. Prius is too light for snow like that.



Fingers crossed for you bud.


----------



## luvs

muley, my best to u.

@ least that prius is staying put.


----------



## Doc

Best wishes for you Muley.   Take care.


----------



## Danang Sailor

You'll be in our thoughts and prayers.  Take care driving in that slick stuff, hear? 

And mind the nurses!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Drove in some nasty snow squalls most of the way to Rochester to the big  cancer center. They took the first marrow tap and did not get enough  fluid so they tried 2 more with worse results. Guy from the lab says he  can make do with what they have. Then she checked my glands and and  lymph nodes and said my spleen is enlarged so she wanted more blood  tests run. Had to run in about 40 miles of nasty snow on the way back.  When I got out of the car the pain really hit. Took 2 vicodin and am  waiting before i move around again. They always ask if i want anything  for the pain before they start and I tell them that is what the  handlebars are on the table for. This was my 3rd time but the extra  holes they drilled have it really throbbing right now. Feels like a toothache right at the belt line. Neighbor is going  to load the boiler for me till i feel better. The last wood we cut is too big for the wife to handle and all the smaller split stuff is behind it. FUN Times!


----------



## squerly

I'd load it for ya if you didn't live so far away.  Hope you feel better when the meds hit...


----------



## ki0ho

Good to see you are home safe........take some of those good drugs and zone out....maby loves will send ya what ever she is taking.....they got to be some good stuff!!!!!! Be kind to yourself...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bill, hope you feel better tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> Bill, hope you feel better tomorrow.
> 
> Jim


I'll 2nd that.  Sure sounds like a rough day all the way around.


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc said:


> I'll 2nd that.  Sure sounds like a rough day all the way around.


I have had worse! Going to be tough sleeping tonight. I stretched out on the bed and it is real hard to get comfortable. Will feel better when I can get in the hot tub again.


----------

